# Amgen Tour of California (AToC) - ANYONE?



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

Rokh Hard is riding Stage 7 this saturday before the pro's are unleashed on the 139K/+8K of climbing.....anyone else in socal doing this?


AMGEN Tour of California :: Stage 7 - Santa Clarita to Pasadena

this is a co-op effort with PAA and SoCal Tri. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

no one? REALLY?!?!?


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks like fun! If I were in the area, I'd be down. Tha Ham in AL is a little ways away though...


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

Guod said:


> Looks like fun! If I were in the area, I'd be down. Tha Ham in AL is a little ways away though...



maybe next year Guod! keep spinnin! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, I'd love to take a trip for the implicit purpose of riding and seeing a pro race! My kind of vacation!


----------

